# please help need a washer



## dolfans (Feb 20, 2008)

i have a 85 720 2wd auto and i need a washer from the gas line to the carb.i have checked everywhere in town and cant get nothing.does anyone know where i can get it at.it is a hard plastic and brass and metal will not work.it is a reddish/brown color and i tried the dealership also thankyou


----------



## fantacmet (Mar 26, 2005)

See if you can find the owner of Team Tiger Racing. He races a 720. Or even better there is an MSN group which you can join for free called the 720 owners club. Join up and ask your question there. I bet there aer several who will offer to send you the part for the cost of shipping. Those guys are pretty good. Might even be someone close to you. I go by the same name on there, but I don't post much right now.


----------



## dolfans (Feb 20, 2008)

i found a truck in a junk yard that still had the carb in it and got the bolt and washer to put on and it works.now i am going to get ready to sell it


----------

